# WxHxD or WxDxH confused



## cubeykc

im after the large one of these

Triple 8 Reptiles - Exo Terra Flat Faunarium Plastic Terrarium Large 46 x 30 x 17 cm

but im confused with the measurement can some 1 help??


----------



## GAD58Y

my exo-terra 45x45x60 = WxDxH or it is 450mmx450mmx600mm:2thumb:
hope this helps

graeme


----------

